# Betty-Jo and Jenny FINALLY got the haircuts!!!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oooooooh, pretty girlies!! Lucy's sisters are loookin' good! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

they look beautiful!! I love that cut!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

More photos of the ladies!!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Awww so cute!
Betty-Jo and Jenny are so alike, but I guess you get that for being sisters lol
Is that a red poodle toy I see hanging from the door there??


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

OOOOH What a pretty pretty girl, well girls!!! So red and so petite  
I love the clip too! Looks really nice on them.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They look beautiful!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

They look great! very nice.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all of you for the kind comments. Their haircuts will likely need some tweaking because they were so badly overgrown. The groomer made such a terrible mess of them that we had to wait to do them to let their bad cuts grow out to be corrected, then I was sick, then Trillium's kids were sick. We did that entire cycle several times, so they looked like Doodles when we started them. But they look pretty now, and I was thrilled when the coat came off to see that tthey haven't faded even a tiny bit.

Yes Jak, that is a red Poodle toy. We walked around a corner at Walmart and there it was in pink, so we investigated a bit, and found it in red. Quite a find actually because it is next to im;possible to find anything the colour of my pups.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They all look fabulous!!

LOVE this trim

What blade did you use on the body? I am having a time acheiving that look on Suri.

Holly is such a pretty mama too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Olie said:


> They all look fabulous!!
> 
> LOVE this trim
> 
> ...


Thank you Olie!! I used a #7 on them because they were so long and shaggy a #5 wouldn't go through them. I usually like a 5. It makes them look like a chenille throw.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

They look awesome!!! Great colour and such pretty faces!! I guess it was a haircut weekend for all of us!


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Wonderful! Quite the transformation from before to after!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> They look awesome!!! Great colour and such pretty faces!! I guess it was a haircut weekend for all of us!


YEs, it seems that way!! Your groomer did a lovely job on Rogan!! Who was it? It seems to be quite a task to find good groomers in Ontario! We had to grow the girls out for so long to be able to correct everything she screwed up. Their heads were like floppy mohawks and she massacered Jenny's tail. We had to scissor it down into a bulrush because she clipped it all the way to the end and left a tiny little paint brush tuft on it.

Their colour and Rogan's is very close. I am pleased that at their age they have not faded out one bit, so hopefully he will hold his colour too. They are built just like him too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> Wonderful! Quite the transformation from before to after!


It is always very rewarding to see the "after", Almost makes the aching back worthwhile...lol!! Thank you!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

arreaustandardpoodle said:


> it makes them look like a chenille throw.


perfect example!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My daughter's best friend thinks that is what the reds look like after their groom, and she is right. I have a chernille throw, and since she said it, it always makes me think of them. 

Trillium will be posting another thread of the girls when they were here. She got some stunning photos!!


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

redcricket said:


> BEAUTIFUL girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you very much!! We are pretty excited about them and their futures!!


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

So who is the lighter Spoo on the far right in the pics? She is a gem too! Was that momma of your last litter?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Mister said:


> So who is the lighter Spoo on the far right in the pics? She is a gem too! Was that momma of your last litter?


That is their Mom, Holly. She seemed to know there was a reason to be proud of her girls. My guys took right to them and were very happy to have them in their pack for the day. Holly is a dear soul. She is ther most inoffensive dog I have ever lived with, just an obliging lady all the time.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> That is their Mom, Holly. She seemed to know there was a reason to be proud of her girls. My guys took right to them and were very happy to have them in their pack for the day. Holly is a dear soul. She is ther most inoffensive dog I have ever lived with, just an obliging lady all the time.


It was so fun to see how very sweet she and all the rest of you dogs were with Betty Jo and Jenny. My kids have been asking ever since I got home if I thought that Holly remembered her daughters or if Betty Jo and Jenny remembered Holly.

Once again I have to say thanks for the wonderful job you did on them. They look so lovely now. I honestly think that they have the best groom of their lives.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> It was so fun to see how very sweet she and all the rest of you dogs were with Betty Jo and Jenny. My kids have been asking ever since I got home if I thought that Holly remembered her daughters or if Betty Jo and Jenny remembered Holly.
> 
> Once again I have to say thanks for the wonderful job you did on them. They look so lovely now. I honestly think that they have the best groom of their lives.


You are most welcome!! It was great to have you here, and great to get my hands on them and have a REALLY good look at them again. Their colour takes my breath away! I am so pleased with it. We now know what their weaknesses are, so what we need to look for in stud dogs for each of them. We also know what their strengths are (I have never seen straighter toplines! Awesome length of neck, pretty heads, good angulation, tidy, tight little feet...well, and that colour, which would be nothing if the other stuff wasn't lovely too). It really helped to make the final call on who will be Daddy to some of their litters in the future.

The next haircuts will be even better because there won't be so much prep work and unwanted coat in the way of things. I am very pleased with how they turned out, all in all. I am happy with them and proud they are part of my future, and am happy they are in such a loving home.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> YEs, it seems that way!! Your groomer did a lovely job on Rogan!! Who was it? It seems to be quite a task to find good groomers in Ontario! We had to grow the girls out for so long to be able to correct everything she screwed up. Their heads were like floppy mohawks and she massacered Jenny's tail. We had to scissor it down into a bulrush because she clipped it all the way to the end and left a tiny little paint brush tuft on it.
> 
> Their colour and Rogan's is very close. I am pleased that at their age they have not faded out one bit, so hopefully he will hold his colour too. They are built just like him too.


I agree Rogan and your girls look a lot alike!! With regards to colour, he's still a lot younger then Betty-Jo and Jenny, I'm fully expecting him to fade and I'm ok with that. His points are nice and black, so whether he ends up being a shade of apricot or light red, I think he'll still look amazing. I'm fine with it either way. 
The groomer I used is someone I've known for a while. Her name is Marion Sawatsky (aka; A-1 Grooming). She's great and lives about 10 minutes from me! I didn't have any pictures to show her, I just told her what I wanted, and she pretty much hit the nail on the head. She owns a Standard Poodle herself so I knew she knew what she was doing! I've seen her dog and that really made me feel at ease with her. I bathed and dried Rogan at home (to save some money) and did his face, feet and tail myself. She said he would have turned out a bit better if I dried him with a high velocity drier so his coat was straighter, which I know, but haven't invested in one yet!! I think she still did an awesome job even with his coat a bit on the curly side. 
ALSO, she sent me a message after his appointment, saying she forgot to tell me, but she saved Rogan's puppy coat for me, and she's going to spin it into WOOL!! She said there's probably enough to make a nice pair of mitts! I thought she was joking at first but no, she's serious!! I think it's hilarious, but very cool!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> I agree Rogan and your girls look a lot alike!! With regards to colour, he's still a lot younger then Betty-Jo and Jenny, I'm fully expecting him to fade and I'm ok with that. His points are nice and black, so whether he ends up being a shade of apricot or light red, I think he'll still look amazing. I'm fine with it either way.
> The groomer I used is someone I've known for a while. Her name is Marion Sawatsky (aka; A-1 Grooming). She's great and lives about 10 minutes from me! I didn't have any pictures to show her, I just told her what I wanted, and she pretty much hit the nail on the head. She owns a Standard Poodle herself so I knew she knew what she was doing! I've seen her dog and that really made me feel at ease with her. I bathed and dried Rogan at home (to save some money) and did his face, feet and tail myself. She said he would have turned out a bit better if I dried him with a high velocity drier so his coat was straighter, which I know, but haven't invested in one yet!! I think she still did an awesome job even with his coat a bit on the curly side.
> ALSO, she sent me a message after his appointment, saying she forgot to tell me, but she saved Rogan's puppy coat for me, and she's going to spin it into WOOL!! She said there's probably enough to make a nice pair of mitts! I thought she was joking at first but no, she's serious!! I think it's hilarious, but very cool!!


That is awesome that a part of your red head may be keeping someone warm someday. We literally had half a green garbage bag of Jenny/Betty when we were done.

I think there is way too much focus on dark red and not enough on conformation. I love Holly's colour. A lovely rust tone, just not as deep as her kids. I refuse to enhance photos, or to use colour enhancing shampoos, because I think people need to see what the Mom and Dad of their kids actually look like. I find it funny how important some people think it is, when in a year if their pup have lightened or to quote Plumcrazy, turns green, they are not going to love it less. And if that is even possible, they should not own a dog in the first place!! We have been very blessed with Holly and Dugan's kids because they do seem to have a darkening gene, and I will be VERY surprised if either Betty or Jenny lighten or any of the siblings lighten much because they got to be this dark over 15 months of continually getting deeper and deeper red.

You are fortunate to have such a great groomer, because they are few and far between here in Ontario. She did a really lovely job.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Jenny and Betty look great!! I love before and after pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Jenny and Betty look great!! I love before and after pictures!


Thanks very much! I made a comment on Rogan's thread about the beautiful job you did on Dana too!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. It looks like everyone's poodle (and their mother) is in a lamb clip for spring, eh?

LOL


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Thanks. It looks like everyone's poodle (and their mother) is in a lamb clip for spring, eh?
> 
> LOL


EH??? I knew you were a fellow Canadian before I looked at your info! I think it is funny how suddenly the weather changed and EVERYONE is getting gorgeous!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Oops... I let an "eh" escape.... I've been trying to keep those under control!! LOL... :doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Oops... I let an "eh" escape.... I've been trying to keep those under control!! LOL... :doh:


I think it is great!!! Proud Canadians here...ooot and aboot!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I think it is great!!! Proud Canadians here...ooot and aboot!!


Lol... I usually get caught when I put a 'u' in colour or favourite...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> Lol... I usually get caught when I put a 'u' in colour or favourite...


And neighbourhood!! And we spell jewellery entirely different than our American NEIGHBOURS! Oh well, variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> And neighbourhood!! And we spell jewellery entirely different than our American NEIGHBOURS! Oh well, variety is the spice of life!


There's a different way of spelling jewellery? jewelry? jewelery? looks like celery...:doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> There's a different way of spelling jewellery? jewelry? jewelery? looks like celery...:doh:


Jewelry I think... they do look a bit like celery. LOL!! Plumcrazy and I have discussed though how much more sense the way Americans say "Z" is. We sing the ABC song to kids, and everything rhymes, then we get to the end with our stupid "zed" and it wrecks the whole thing!!! How in the wrold we ended up with zed is beyond me!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Jewelry I think... they do look a bit like celery. LOL!! Plumcrazy and I have discussed though how much more sense the way Americans say "Z" is. We sing the ABC song to kids, and everything rhymes, then we get to the end with our stupid "zed" and it wrecks the whole thing!!! How in the wrold we ended up with zed is beyond me!!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doh:

It's "zed" in french... maybe that's why... hwell:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Salukie said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doh:
> 
> It's "zed" in french... maybe that's why... hwell:


Maybe that is it, but it really is quite annoying. ZED!!!! I think we should lobby for it to be zee!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey hey now come here zed sounds better. Besides I'll have you know in my house we sing it with a zed at the end!!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I found this: 

Why do the British pronounced the letter Z "zed"?

Interesting...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Ahhhh...that makes sense, but I still like their way better. Sorry Trillium!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh well I guess we can't agree on everything


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, well our spelling and pronounciation is british based here in NZ too, so we put 'u' in colour etc, and say zed too!!! hehe


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

:canada: Go Canada eh! We sing the ABC song a lot around here, and sad to say, we usually end with Zee, because of the rhyming but also because kids watch too many American TV shows! Gotta tell ya, we're more fluent in Spanish around here than French, thanks to Dora and Diego! Someone needs to create a Canadian equivalent to those shows, so our kids can learn some French before they start school!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> :canada: Go Canada eh! We sing the ABC song a lot around here, and sad to say, we usually end with Zee, because of the rhyming but also because kids watch too many American TV shows! Gotta tell ya, we're more fluent in Spanish around here than French, thanks to Dora and Diego! Someone needs to create a Canadian equivalent to those shows, so our kids can learn some French before they start school!!


My kids learned a lot of Spanish when they were younger from those shows too. A french equivelent sounds like a wonderful idea!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow! the red really came out afte the haircut! gorgeous! Ginger is fading boo hoo! Whe has a lot of white hairs or grey I guess.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pamela said:


> wow! the red really came out afte the haircut! gorgeous! Ginger is fading boo hoo! Whe has a lot of white hairs or grey I guess.


Most of the reds do fade to some degree. We have been blessed because the combo of Holly and Dugan seems to have created a darkening gene and most of the pups have continued to get deeper red until about 15 months. I will be really shocked if these darker ones who darkened so long do lighten. It is also unusual to see them looking deeper red AFTER a haircut. Holly looks quite dark when her coat is longer, then you clip her down and she loooks a lot lighter. So for them to be darker at the skin is a really good sign. I did not see anhy white hairs in the girls during their groom...another good sign. How old is Ginger?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*heather* said:


> :canada: Go Canada eh! We sing the ABC song a lot around here, and sad to say, we usually end with Zee, because of the rhyming but also because kids watch too many American TV shows! Gotta tell ya, we're more fluent in Spanish around here than French, thanks to Dora and Diego! Someone needs to create a Canadian equivalent to those shows, so our kids can learn some French before they start school!!


We do all speak English, but sometimes it makes you wonder if English needs to be divided into countries. Yay Dora and Diego!! My Grandson Everett could count to ten in four languages when he was three. God bless children's television. I agree...we need some good shows which give the young ones a 
French foundation prior to starting school.

But I don't know about the rest of you...I find English a very weird language anyway. I will write a word like pneumonia, and look at it and look at it because it just doesn't seem possible it is right. Or knife...another goofy word. So the fact our kids ever grasp English is a miracle unto itself!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> lol, well our spelling and pronounciation is british based here in NZ too, so we put 'u' in colour etc, and say zed too!!! hehe


Is New Zealand a British Commonwealth??


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Is New Zealand a British Commonwealth??


Yup, it is


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jak said:


> Yup, it is


Us too.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful pics of the girls! Looks like you all did a lovely job on the grooming, love them like that!   Love the red toy poodle hanging on the doorknob....lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Beautiful pics of the girls! Looks like you all did a lovely job on the grooming, love them like that!   Love the red toy poodle hanging on the doorknob....lol.


Thank you! We were tickled when we saw what was under all of that coat. Obviously I would be thrilled if they had more chest, but am not going to complain with all the other good stuff going on!! Betty-Jo just blows my mind. Jenny is super pretty and girly, but you know how some dogs just do it for you?? Betty is that dog for me. 

That toy was only five dollars!! I was so excited, we went back and bought three more! It is almost exactly the same colour as the girls. Very rare to find anything Poodly in that colour. I have tons of black Poos and white Poos, so this was quite the find.

How is the hunky silver baby doing???


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What gorgeous red beauties! Nice job on the grooming, too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!! We enjoyed watching the transformation and were very pleased with the end result. They are very pretty ladies.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Such beautiful, beautiful girls!! They look so pretty, I just want to snuggle them up!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They would love and welcome that! They are big red softies!


----------

